# Căn phòng đẹp hết ý với cách trang trí đầu giường đơn giản



## nguyenvy321 (21/12/21)

Căn phòng đẹp hết ý với cách trang trí đầu giường đơn giản Những ý tưởng trang trí đầu giường nhỏ bé, đơn giản, dễ thực hiện này sẽ giúp bạn sở hữu một căn phòng ngủ đẹp hết ý. Nhắc đến việc trang trí không gian phòng ngủ, mọi người thường nghĩ đến việc phải làm sao phải tối giản hóa mọi thứ để đạt được một căn phòng nghỉ ngơi thoải mái nhất. Tuy nhiên, cũng chính bởi lý do đó mà bạn quên đi việc tạo điểm nhấn bên trong không gian này. Là một vị trí lý tưởng để bạn có thể hô biến nó trở nên hấp dẫn trong tức khắc, đầu giường là nơi mà bạn không thể bỏ qua. Dưới đây là 7 cách trang trí đầu giường để bạn bán căn hộ quận 7 có sổ hồng bắt tay tạo điểm nhấn ngay cho căn phòng của riêng mình. 1. Tranh ảnh Có thể nói, không có một vị trí nào lý tưởng hơn phần đầu giường để bạn bán căn hộ quận 7 gắn những tấm tranh ảnh lên tường. Nó sẽ giúp bạn lấp kín khoảng trống mà bạn thường bỏ quên khi trang trí căn phòng này. Tùy theo sở thích bạn có thể chọn lượng kiểu cách, số lượng tranh ảnh cân xứng với phần không gian để trống. 2. Tấm đầu giường cỡ lớn Bạn có thể tạo ra những tấm đầu giường từ những chất liệu khác nhau như gỗ, vải,… với kích thước khác nhau để tạo nên điểm nhấn cho khu vực này. Những tấm đầu giường có màu sắc tương phản sẽ mang đến hiệu quả thị giác rất tốt với người nhìn. 3. Đồ trang trí Có hàng vạn món đồ để bạn lựa chọn dùng trang trí khu vực đầu giường. Lựa chọn những món đồ thể hiện cá tính, sở thích của bạn là một ý tưởng không tồi chút nào, ví như mô hình máy bay hay ván trượt,… 4. Thiết kế đầu giường độc đáo Những năm gần đây, những thiết kế đầu giường đầy ấn tượng như thế này đã trở nên khá phổ biến. Nhưng bạn không thể nào phủ nhận được cảm giác đầy ấn tượng mà nó tạo ra. 5. Vẽ tranh Thay vì treo những bức tranh ảnh như gợi ý đầu tiên, bạn có cơ hội thể hiện hoa tay của mình bằng cách tự vẽ những bức tranh lên tường đầy ấn tượng như những ví dụ dưới đây. 6. Ánh sáng Ánh sáng luôn là yếu tố mang đến sự lãng mạn cho không gian Căn hộ Belleza, và với một không gian như phòng ngủ thì nó càng không thể thiếu được. Bạn có thể lựa chọn những mẫu đèn gắn tường cá tính hay kiểu đèn dây dùng để trang trí cho góc đầu giường. 7. Kệ mở Thiết kế những chiếc kệ mang đến tính tiện dụng hơn cho khu vực đầu giường. Đây sẽ là nơi bạn lưu trữ sách báo, tạp chí hay đặt trưng bày những món phụ kiện bắt mắt.


----------

